# Best bikes in Canada



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

I am curious what you guys think about the best value for your dollar in Canada. Prior to buying a giant I wanted to get a devinci but seen good reviews for giant at the same price point. I have recently seen Evolve having frames on sale. This made me wonder, who has good bikes in Canada for fair prices?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

IMO bikes made in Canada tend to be MORE than imports......Dunno why.


----------



## fire_lantern (Jan 9, 2012)

Even after duty and taxes, Canyon is the best I've found for value. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

TBH, I find the price for any cross-section of bikes with similar specs doesn't vary enough for the price to be the deciding factor, unless you are really, really price-sensitive. I'm more concerned about service and support, so I pay more attention to the bike shop.


----------

